# how would you Finish



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

8 ft house, peak attic 9 ft, what kinda designs would you do


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

("Footsteps") Arctic monkeys ringing the bell.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> ("Footsteps") Arctic monkeys ringing the bell.


your pal n with Moore with that wise talk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/SESI19h4wDo


----------

